# Get your butt to The Susky!



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I have several buddies who live/fish the Susky. It's an incredible place, if you've never been.
A few of them are guides:


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

The Susky has been on my radar. There are some interesting kayak youtube videos from there. Have you fished it from a kayak yourself? It looks like it might rival Dayton, Ohio as smallmouth capital of the world.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Where is this magical place nothing beats south of dayton


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I lived and worked in Baltimore county for ten years, outside of the belt way. My avatar was bought to fish from Port Deposit up to the Conowingo Dam. Not only 7lb. smallies, but 35lb. stripers (rock fish) too, and channel cats as long as my leg one after another on chrome rattle traps. Your're right, it's an amazing fishery.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

The susky is made up of pools miles long, by hydroelectric dams to supply Pennsylvania with electricity at peak time. Below Conowingo Dam the boulders are the size of houses and are just below the surface during the week with a 15 mph current. On the week ends all of them stick out of the water. There are still holes 90 feet deep. The small mouth fishing is best on weekends, and striper during the week.

Very fishable by yak or canoe on the week ends the full 13 miles from the dam to the Chesapeake bay. During the week when current is strong, fish the lower pool area.

A lot of the pools also hold walleye. 

It has been awhile since I moved back to Ohio. Fishing may have changed so do Your home work and call the Pa. Game Commission to help You plan a trip.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> It looks like it might rival Dayton, Ohio as smallmouth capital of the world.


LOL! Maybe you need to put a few miles on that truck!


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

It is about an 8 hour drive for me to Harrisburg PA. I will definitely go there in 2017 if I can find the time. If I can take a Friday and a Monday off work I will make a 4 day weekend and camp somewhere around there.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Planning on going next year, been watching all kinds of you tube videos about it. Will be in touch bubba.


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

I used to live an hour from there. Great smallmouth fishery


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Yikes. Not bad Bubba, had never heard of it. However, that is my nightmare. I'll be casting at empty ledges all day! Had a hard enough time on the New. Critter can verify. 

Not a huge fan of those boats and drones on the river. Get that camera out of here, know what I mean? Leaves me wondering also; when do tournament officials start searching boats for drones? Sight fishing, checking out what lures competitors are using, maybe build a little arm rig and swipe some brewskies...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

A few years ago and I still to some extent there was a fish kill or disease on the susky. I had a buddy that lived up in NY near Binghamptom and I fished it a few times. Big fish and it was sort of easy to wade. Lots of ledge rock and exposed rocks. There were definitely some deeper holes. It had a decent amount of fishing pressue but I wouldn't hesitate to fish it if I had another chance (he has moved back to Cleveland). There are a few other rivers, particularly in Michigan that I'd like to try before I make another trip though. As far as fishing the Conowingo dam I believe thats down close to the Maryland border. I have no experience there but if it's flowing at 15MPH I don't even want to be near it. That's insane! Think about doing a 5 mile float in 20 minutes.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of us should get together for a long weekend trip.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

There is the East Branch in N.Y., the West Branch in Pa. and don't over look the Juniata Which flows into the Susky. One river flows into Md. Remember the river is broken into pools by dams. This is a serious river with many kinds of water


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

chatterbox said:


> There is the East Branch in N.Y., the West Branch in Pa. and don't over look the Juniata Which flows into the Susky. One river flows into Md. Remember the river is broken into pools by dams. This is a serious river with many kinds of water


I grew up on the west shore Harrisburg (Mechanicsburg/Lemoyne area) I have fished the Susquehanna and Juniata a lot as a kid growing up. Juanita also was full of really large musky as well, I remember a time standing in the water casting for bass and I felt something rub my legs, I looked down and a musky was swimming between them, scared the crap out of me. The Juniata in Perry County is probably some of my favorite Smallmouth waters anywhere, catch some fresh Hellgrammites an the bite is on, normally perfect wading waters. 

As a kid I did not have a Kayak or a boat or anything so I did most of my fishing at the Dock Street dam on the Susquehanna, if the water was not too high I could wade out to the middle hoping between underwater boulders. If you miss one don't worry float on your back until you come across another one and then hop back up there. Use to simply throw a white roster tail or Mr twister to the top of the damn, let it drop down and swirl around in the current at the bottom of the damn and then whack out will fly a fish with your lure in its mouth. It was almost too easy back then, don't know if it is that way today.

Never realized how good I had it out there until much later in life, on top of all of that the Yellow Breaches was a short bike ride away as well for some trout. This was the late eighties early nineties, not sure if it is like that now. Thinking about it now it probably was not the smartest thing to do around that dam but a lot of people did it.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Bout ten years ago the wife and I lived a little north of Baltimore. I fished the American Shad run up the Susquehanna every year just below the dam. Fun as hell to catch two at a time as long as you wanted to fish. Those things got enormous and fought like hell. Wish I spent more time wading other stretches of that river but I didn't know much back then bout fishing


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw this yesterday.


----------

